# New owner of a black SL 2008



## Dtoce (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys. Sady I came by this car by way of losing my mom. I was going to trade it in for a newer pickup, but I find I really enjoy driving the Rogue. It handles so well and when I drove it in a snow storm last winter I found it more sure footed than my 4wd Ford pickup. That however, has a 4.0 and although the Rogue has decent acceleration (when paddle shifting) for a 4 banger, I'd like a little more pull from the start. I assume the CVT won't allow that but has anyone done any mods to give these cool little SUVs a little more guts from launch than stock it is it a no no on these cars?


----------

